# The ABA Way: For Pure Entertainment, American Basketball Association Was a Slam Dunk



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10327


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Really nice article!

It's new stuff for me, but I enjoy it a lot! :yes:


----------

